# Coding Postpartum Preeclampsia in ICD10



## calicoder10 (Jul 2, 2015)

Patient is 4 days postpartum, comes into ER for headache and HTN.  She was induced because of the HTN.  She is being admitted because they are concerned for pre-eclampsia. Not documented if she had a dx of HTN before the pregnancy.  I could use some help please.

Thanks,
denise


----------



## mrf4d (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi Denise, did you ever figure this out?  I have a similar situation and am getting very frustrated trying to find a way to capture this info correctly with ICD 10.


----------



## Cmama12 (Nov 12, 2015)

o15.2  Eclampsia in the puerperium


----------



## jademound (Feb 18, 2016)

*Postpartum Preeclampsia*

The code for this is O14.90. Preeclampsia is not the same as eclampsia so the O15.2 is not correct. I hope that helps.

Approximate Synonyms for O14.90
Antepartum preeclampsia
Postpartum preeclampsia
Postpartum preeclampsia (high blood pressure and protein in urine,after childbirth)
Pre-eclampsia
Preeclampsia (high blood pressure and protein in urine during pregnancy)
Pre-eclampsia postpartum


----------



## alliraystuff (Apr 6, 2018)

actually the correct code for this is O14.95, unspecified pre-eclampsia, complicating the puerperium...this is for POSTPARTUM pre-eclampsia


----------

